# What are those sheets of wood under your wheels?



## 100959 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello - yes, I'm one half of a pair of newbies, hence the probably extremely dim question. Can someone tell me whether those sheets of wood under the wheels of motorhomes parked on grass that I can see in the rally photos on the website are put there to avoid getting bogged down in wet conditions? Do they work with an RV? What size do they need to be? 
We got our Winne (a beautiful 94 27ft Brave aka 'The Great White Whale') a couple of weeks ago and spent last weekend in her with our 3 Irish Wolfhounds - we all had a fantastic time but I can completely identify with the posts about the death seat - the logo on the dash in front of me is definitely an instruction, nothing to do with the model. 
We hope to get out in her as much as we can over the winter, and plan to be stopping in locations with hard standing. But I was just wondering whether we should have a couple of sheets of plywood, or whatever it is, stashed away somewhere in case the going gets soft .... All advice gratefully received!
Sharon (and David)


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sharon,
The sheets of wood you are asking about will be from the Binton Rally. The wood was on site due to bonfire night, we used them so we could just drive off easily. None of the RV's at the Rally was on grass. In my opinion I would only go on hardstanding with an RV. More advise will follow.

Steve


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

If the going gets soft GET GOING dont stay anywhere where there is doubt as to the firmness of the ground, for all Mhs its important for RVs its critical, I think all the resident RVers will reply soon 
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sharon and Dave
Well I guess I am the first of the resident RVers to answer.
We have a 30 foot Rockwood Regent, and it weighs in at just under 7 tons. We have used it through summer and winter without ever getting stuck..... In my humble opinion the reason for that is that we NEVER park on grass if it has rained in the last several days during the summer and never in the winter. There is absolutely no need to park on grass when it is wet, if a site cannot accommodate you on a hardstanding, then go somewhere that can, there are plenty.... I honestly think that trying to use sheets of board will not help you in the slightest and beware being offered a tow off, the front of your RV is fibreglass and a rope or chain will do a lot of damage when it takes up the weight and crashes into the bottom of the front cap, same story with someone offering to push as the rear cap is also fibreglass and will break or crack if to much pressure is applied, another costly repair that you don' need :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If you are members of the Caravan Club, they have some sites that are open all year round, and they are hardstanding only, so it may be worth joining just for that facility.
I am not sure of your location but there are many sites open 365 all over the UK nowadays so just check them out. As an aside, we always have a mental checklist of questions to ask the site, do you have hardstanding? Do you have a dump point to empty tanks, and is it accessible with a large vehicle? What is access like, are there any low branches on any trees in the entrance ( a favorite of campsite owners...) and how wide is the gateway? Tell them always, the size of your RV and the weight just in case there are any problems that they will know about....
At 27 feet you should not have to many problems but please do remember the dreaded tail swing when turning into somewhere that is quite tight, a number of us have forgotten to our cost......
We hope you enjoy this site and your new RV and can I suggest that taking out a subscription to MHF will pay for itself over nd over again :lol: :lol: 

Good luck and we look forward to seeing you at one of MHF's rallies or meets sometime....

Keith


----------



## 100959 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Thank You!!*

Thank you for the prompt responses - this is a brilliant website! I am very relieved to hear that the bits of wood aren't part of standard kit requirements! We will have joined the Caravan Club and will certainly be staying on the hard stuff....
We are so new to all of this that it is laughable - we just found out this weekend what the funny metal expanding giant toast rack sort of thingy in one of the cargo compartments was for. Definitely NOT for standing the toast on.
Sharon


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Hi Sharon,
> The sheets of wood you are asking about will be from the Binton Rally. The wood was on site due to bonfire night, we used them so we could just drive off easily. None of the RV's at the Rally was on grass. In my opinion I would only go on hardstanding with an RV. More advise will follow.
> 
> Steve


Did stop me getting stuck... im an expert at getting into trouble, ask the wife! :roll:


----------



## boatyard (May 1, 2005)

[we just found out this weekend what the funny metal expanding giant toast rack sort of thingy in one of the cargo compartments was for. Definitely NOT for standing the toast on. 
Sharon]

Go on then, if not for crispy crutons then what?

Stuart


----------

